# Stanley Jordan



## Vhyle (Apr 10, 2013)

Well? What do you guys think of him? I haven't seen a single mention of him yet in my short time here on SSO.


----------



## piggins411 (Apr 10, 2013)

I first heard of him through this forum actually


----------



## skeels (Apr 10, 2013)

Stanley Jordan is awesome. Check out his version of Stairway to Heaven.
Stanley Jordan - Stairway To Heaven - YouTube

Don't think I've seen but a few players with the command of both their hands on the fret board that he has..

Really changed my idea of "two handed tapping"!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 10, 2013)

Such an amazing player! hes been a huge inspiration to my playing since I first saw a video of him playing 10(maybe more?)years ago!

Not that it matters at all...but just for conversation has anyone seen him reccently..im not sure if he has officially come out as gay or transgendered but if I remember right he kinda alluded to it in a reccent interview.


----------



## Ninjahat (Apr 10, 2013)

Stanley Jordan is a god, the dude got me into Paul Lansky too. (Not personally haha  but I found him and Paul have history)

If he is trans, good on him for being who he wants I say. The man is a genius.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 10, 2013)

He gets a little too showy at times imo, but when he's jamming...



Good stuff.


----------



## NickS (Apr 10, 2013)

I saw him at an outdoor show when I was 12, a few years before I even started playing guitar. He came out and played the first couple songs, then he said "By the way, this is just me up here, no other guitars or recorded tracks." That blew my mind and I hadn't even touched a guitar yet.


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 11, 2013)

He is amazing.


----------



## guitareben (Apr 11, 2013)

Hmmmm, amazingly skilled player but personally I don't get why he doesn't just play the piano. I think the guitar sounds crap when played like that... :/ 

IMO obviously


----------



## gohyung (Apr 11, 2013)

This guy is my superhero who introduced me to a new world of tapping!


----------



## craigny (Apr 11, 2013)

I remember first seeing him make a cameo in the movie Blind Date with Bruce Willis and Kim Bassinger....Bruce takes her to the recording studio to impress her and Stanley is doing a recording session..hes a great and unique player.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dude is beasty.


----------



## skeels (Apr 11, 2013)

guitareben said:


> Hmmmm, amazingly skilled player but personally I don't get why he doesn't just play the piano. I think the guitar sounds crap when played like that... :/
> 
> IMO obviously


 
Oh yeah, he plays the piano, too.

As in, like at the same time...


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 11, 2013)

Return to Forever for the win.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 11, 2013)

I love Stanley Jordan. Massive influence on my playing (tapping wise.)


----------



## TomParenteau (Apr 11, 2013)

Travis Bean aluminum-neck


----------



## locke3891 (Apr 11, 2013)

I am impressed by the ability to do these sorts of things, but I rarely enjoy the sound as much as I enjoy a plucked note.


----------

